

Show HN - Improve conversions by integrating a cause into your offering - kickseed
http://go.kickseed.com/

======
Geee
This is somehow backwards. Every time I see someone supporting a cause, I know
they do it just to increase their profits.

~~~
kickseed
What do you mean by backwards? Our product is based upon the belief that
integrating with a cause will increase conversion and yes, profits. Profits
aren't bad, we're trying to make it win-win.

~~~
Geee
Well, I didn't mean to be harsh and didn't really intend to direct that to you
specifically. I meant more that I don't personally prefer options which
support causes, because it always brings to mind that it's just a marketing
trick and not something based on goodwill. Nothing wrong with your product;
it's a very sound idea.

------
jackpirate
Shouldn't some % of your procedes be going to some cause? If not even you use
your product, why should I?

